# Insane!



## CrazyNut (Jan 25, 2016)

This is insane, litterally. Incerdible how his guy has no real formal education yet so dedicated to this cuase he is willing to put his life on the line eveyday!

https://www.facebook.com/BarcroftTV/videos/1090227977656847/


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 25, 2016)

what is about redneck yanks and snakes ? .... he's an idiot.

Wonder if he's milked them before taping the bites .... bet he did.


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 26, 2016)

Its always interesting when crazy people get crazy ideas. No doubt a heap of people have explained to him why this doesn't work, but still wants to pursue it because he believes in it. 

I guess a little bit of knowledge can be dangerous... and entertaining.


----------

